# Ebay Reverse Osmosis System



## poobar

I remember a couple of months ago a GTAA member brought an Ebay reverse osmosis system for about $100.

I am considering the same and was wondering how his system was working out???


----------



## J_T

poobar said:


> I remember a couple of months ago a GTAA member brought an Ebay reverse osmosis system for about $100.
> 
> I am considering the same and was wondering how his system was working out???


Buy the one listed on AP for 120$ complete with a change of filters. Then you know you are getting a good unit, and for a steal of a price (he paid for shipping, your're not!)

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ctp416

I bought one of those and works good but I had a few issues with leaky connections.
Like J_T said if the one on AP has replacement filters then its a good deal!


----------



## J_T

Ctp416 said:


> I bought one of those and works good but I had a few issues with leaky connections.
> Like J_T said if the one on AP has replacement filters then its a good deal!


leaky connections are easy to fix  And worth the savings!


----------



## caker_chris

for not too much more you can also get a BRS ro/di unit from reefwater.net

it is an excellent unit as well.


----------



## Symplicity

Link for the $120 AP unit?


----------



## zk4444

Symplicity said:


> Link for the $120 AP unit?


LINK -- It may/may not be an issue for you but the seller is located in St. Catherines.


----------



## poobar

Had a look at the AP one, but ST Catherines is too far to travel.
Would cost me as much to pick it up as it would to have a new one delivered.

Considering this one so I can use it through the fridge water dispenser as well

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-GPD-AQUA...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbdf618f2


----------



## J_T

poobar said:


> Had a look at the AP one, but ST Catherines is too far to travel.
> Would cost me as much to pick it up as it would to have a new one delivered.
> 
> Considering this one so I can use it through the fridge water dispenser as well
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-GPD-AQUA...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbdf618f2


Did you message the person? Sometimes they can meet part way.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown

Following.... I am also considering this unit. I am about to fill my new tank and for the cost and volume needed of buying water I may as well buy a unit...
I messaged the AP guy BTW but haven't heard back. 

I read through the ebay one, looks good but do you have to plumb it into the waterline or can you pull it out when you need it and just attach it to the sink, make water and put it away? 
(I don't have room for it anywhere to permentaly install it)
Also, what is that holding tank? is that nessesary?


----------



## 50seven

Holding tank is a small pressure tank (slightly larger than a basketball) that holds approx 4 litres of RO water in reserve, as an RO filter only produces filtered water on demand. It allows the system to pour a few glasses of water before it slows to a drip. So yes, you do want one


----------



## Ctp416

I hooked my RO unit up to a 55 gallon drum with a float valve. 4 liters (1 gallon) is kind of useless for a water change!


----------



## chinamon

i bought my system from ebay. its an Aquasafe Home II system purchased from aquasafe's ebay store and shipping from BC. it was $100+tax+shipping the total came to around $150. it works very nicely and filters are not overpriced.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

I know people (including myself), that uses filters from AQUASAFE (for fish and drinking purposes). They have the best deal out there, I have done months of research before buying it. I got the combo ($250 including tax+shipping), because it includes a lot more gadgets and also includes 6 sets of replacement filters.

Make sure you buy it from eBay though, their website is more expensive. 

There were a few threads about Aquasafe's filters.


----------



## zk4444

Yep, another Aquasafe proud owner here... good deal for sure for a 5-stage RO/DI system:

Subtotal $99.99	
ON Sales tax $17.09	
Shipping $31.50

Total $148.58


----------



## J_T

zk4444 said:


> Yep, another Aquasafe proud owner here... good deal for sure for a 5-stage RO/DI system:
> 
> Subtotal $99.99
> ON Sales tax $17.09
> Shipping $31.50
> 
> Total $148.58


Saddle clamp - likely going to leak $20 to replace
No flush kit - $10 to add one
No DI chamber - $35 + shipping from BRS
Pressure gauge - $16 (when the pressure drops, you change the filters!)

So, your total, plus the components to make a complete kit, = $229

Or, for $200 from BRS, plus shipping, you get it all put together, and shipped. Oh, and it comes with dual TDS meter.

An RO unit is better than tap water. I too have a Aquasafe.... But I have spent that extra 100 on updating it to be a complete system. This is really one of those pieces of gear that you should just buy a good one. They come up for sale all the time in the forums.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Edit: Delete


----------



## poobar

Still looking into this but...

What's the difference between a 5,6 and 7 stage and what level do I need for the aquarium??


----------



## J_T

poobar said:


> Still looking into this but...
> 
> What's the difference between a 5,6 and 7 stage and what level do I need for the aquarium??


Each chamber is a "stage". I prefer 5 stages. 3 prefilters, ro membrane, di chamber.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim

I have been considering getting an RODI unit and am working on wife approval lol.

Looking at the Aquasafe systems on ebay. I want the RODI unit but it doesn't have the drinking water (RO) as part of it. But if you want the drinking water set up (wife approval guarunteed since we don't have to buy 4/5 brita filters a year anymore) you have to buy the DI from elsewhere.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-II-...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3a675f0b80

After doing some research it should be possible to buy the RODI unit then put in a tee leading to a faucet, then before the DI section add a check valve to prevent DI from moving back into the RO section. pic below. The only thing to be concerned about is the slowness of the water to that "faucet" since there is no tank there. So what could be done is add a tank between the T and the faucet.

Thoughts?


----------



## J_T

First, the aqua safe unit was designed for drinking water. Not aquariums. They market it for aquariums, because they are cheaper than units built for aquariums.

Their flow restrictor isn't great, the filters are lack luster, and it will cost you much more to upgrade and fix. I know this first hand, as the core of my ro unit is an aquasafe. 

If you want on for fish tank use, then I would look into getting one designed for that purpose. BRS has nice units. You can more easily add a drinking faucet to it, than modifying a drinking system for aquarium use.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

Tim said:


> I have been considering getting an RODI unit and am working on wife approval lol.
> 
> Looking at the Aquasafe systems on ebay. I want the RODI unit but it doesn't have the drinking water (RO) as part of it. But if you want the drinking water set up (wife approval guarunteed since we don't have to buy 4/5 brita filters a year anymore) you have to buy the DI from elsewhere.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-II-...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3a675f0b80
> 
> After doing some research it should be possible to buy the RODI unit then put in a tee leading to a faucet, then before the DI section add a check valve to prevent DI from moving back into the RO section. pic below. The only thing to be concerned about is the slowness of the water to that "faucet" since there is no tank there. So what could be done is add a tank between the T and the faucet.
> 
> Thoughts?


Whichever unit you decide to go with, I think your diagram on "RO only" drinking water tubing is dead on. I did my RO/DI setup that way.


----------



## Tim

zk4444 said:


> Whichever unit you decide to go with, I think your diagram on "RO only" drinking water tubing is dead on. I have my RO/DI setup like that.


Does your RO tube lead to a tank? Really all I need to do is lead it to a small brita filter jug so may even pass on the tank.


----------



## poobar

I posed this exact question to Aquasafe and apparently I am not the first to ask for it. At the minute they are coming up with a complete system but until then they recommend buying the Maximus II system off EBay or the aquasafe website (They also said they are getting out of ebay. A lot of pain apparently) When you have this, log onto there web site and order 2 DI units ($18 each I think) a "T" and a length of hose as long as you need and a shut off valve.

Basically doing exactly as you say, bypass the 6th stage of carbon and run it through the DI units and all is good!

Only reason for the 3 DI units is the beads will last longer.

I have now ordered the unit and will let you know how it goes when it arrives.


----------



## Tim

poobar said:


> I posed this exact question to Aquasafe and apparently I am not the first to ask for it. At the minute they are coming up with a complete system but until then they recommend buying the Maximus II system off EBay or the aquasafe website (They also said they are getting out of ebay. A lot of pain apparently) When you have this, log onto there web site and order 2 DI units ($18 each I think) a "T" and a length of hose as long as you need and a shut off valve.
> 
> Basically doing exactly as you say, bypass the 6th stage of carbon and run it through the DI units and all is good!
> 
> Only reason for the 3 DI units is the beads will last longer.
> 
> I have now ordered the unit and will let you know how it goes when it arrives.


The maximus II is an RODI unit isn't it? I see that the Fifth Stage: (Alkalizing, De-Ionization Resin bead Filtration)??


----------



## zk4444

Tim said:


> Does your RO tube lead to a tank? Really all I need to do is lead it to a small brita filter jug so may even pass on the tank.


I think it's good to have a holding tank because of the continuous pressure vs. slow drip, tank is included with the AquaSafe Home II package.

Below diagram shows pretty much how I have mine setup. I got the DI Canister Add-On Kit from reefsupplies.ca with SpectraPure DI cartridge.


----------



## Tim

fesso clown said:


> ....
> 
> I read through the ebay one, looks good *but do you have to plumb it into the waterline or can you pull it out when you need it and just attach it to the sink, make water and put it away? *
> (I don't have room for it anywhere to permentaly install it)
> Also, what is that holding tank? is that nessesary?


Nobody answered this part but I would need to do the same thing I think, or leave it permanently on our tap. I am pretty sure I wouldn't be allowed to pierce the cold water line. What would I need to do this?


----------



## J_T

Tim said:


> Nobody answered this part but I would need to do the same thing I think, or leave it permanently on our tap. I am pretty sure I wouldn't be allowed to pierce the cold water line. What would I need to do this?


 http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/bulk-...ings-valves/chrome-faucet-diverter-valve.html

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim

poobar said:


> I posed this exact question to Aquasafe and apparently I am not the first to ask for it. At the minute they are coming up with a complete system but until then they recommend buying the Maximus II system off EBay or the aquasafe website (They also said they are getting out of ebay. A lot of pain apparently) When you have this, log onto there web site and order 2 DI units ($18 each I think) a "T" and a length of hose as long as you need and a shut off valve.
> 
> Basically doing exactly as you say, bypass the 6th stage of carbon and run it through the DI units and all is good!
> 
> Only reason for the 3 DI units is the beads will last longer.
> 
> I have now ordered the unit and will let you know how it goes when it arrives.


I just got an email from them letting me know they have the new system out.

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/aquarium-ro-di-systems/aquarium-pro-dual-purpose-system-8-stage

Some of the pics on the page are missing. I just bought AquaSafe Home II package and will buy a DI later (as zk4444's set up) after I get the system up and I get to see the TDS


----------

